# Tageskarten in/um Wien



## Isfandiar (14. September 2007)

Hallo,

also, ich hab da ein "Problem" und hoffe, dass Ihr mir da weiter helfen könnt. |rolleyes

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit ein paar nicht angelnden Freunden versprochen, mit ihnen im Oktober angeln zu gehen. Mein Problem ist jetzt aber, dass in meinem Revier (Hafen Albern, Wien)  im Oktober keine Tageskarten ausgegeben werden. 

Also zu meiner Frage…..könntet Ihr mir vielleicht ein Gewässer (am liebsten ein stehendes) in oder um Wien nennen, an welchem wir Tageskarten im Oktober erwerben könnten? 
  Wir wären auch schon mit dem Fang von ein paar Weißfischen zufrieden. ^^

So, ich hoffe, dass Ihr mir da weiter helfen könnt. 

Herzlichen Dank,
  MfG,
  Isfandiar


----------



## rob (14. September 2007)

*AW: Tageskarten in/um Wien*

servus!
schau dir mal zb den ozean an.das ist ein grosser teich der an der triesterstrasse am anfang von guntramsdorf liegt.glaube 15-20 euros kostet die tageskarte.
da könnt ihr noch karpfen und weissfische fangen .
ist auch ein super wasser für grosse hechte und zander.haben wir immer wieder mal mit tageskarte gefangen.
die karte bekommst du im wirts/vereinsstüberl an einem eck des teiches(aussen von der strasse die rund herumführt.
lg rob


----------



## Isfandiar (16. September 2007)

*AW: Tageskarten in/um Wien*

Hört sich sehr gut an…allerbesten Dank für den Tipp!
  Hab mir auch schon die Internet-Seite angeschaut, wirkt sehr nett. 
  Eine Frage hätte ich noch…und zwar geht’s um die amtliche Fischerkarte für Niederösterreich….gibt es Gastfischerkarten und falls ja, wo kann man die erwerben? 

Oder reicht soagr "nur" die Wiener Fischerkarte vom Modenapark? |kopfkrat
Danke, 

lg
Isfand


----------



## rob (17. September 2007)

*AW: Tageskarten in/um Wien*

servus isfand!
die niederösterreichische karte wirst du brauchen.
denke aber du bekommst eine gastkarte gleich vor ort.
lg rob


----------



## Isfandiar (18. September 2007)

*AW: Tageskarten in/um Wien*

ah, ja, wenn Gastkarten ausgestellt werden, wäre es eh perfekt...werde mich einfach mal dort melden...
lg
Isfand


----------



## rob (25. September 2007)

*AW: Tageskarten in/um Wien*

lass mal hören wie es bei dir gelaufen ist!
eventuell versuch ich dort heuer auch noch einmal mein glück auf zander und hecht.
lg rob


----------



## Isfandiar (27. September 2007)

*AW: Tageskarten in/um Wien*

ja, werde ich machen.... bin seit gestern aus dem Urlaub zurück , also ging es bis jetzt ja nicht, aber hoffentlich klappt es dann mit diesem Trip an einem der nächsten Wochenenden.
lg
Isfand


----------



## leitnerbert (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tageskarten in/um Wien*

Hallo,
es ist zwar nicht mehr in/um Wien, aber inerhalb einer Stunde von Wien weg mit dem Auto zu erreichen : das Fischerparadies in Oslip (Bezirk Eisenstadt Umgebung). Die Teichanlage ist die beste, die ich kenne !

LG Bert


----------



## Isfandiar (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tageskarten in/um Wien*

Hi,

danke für den Tipp, leitnerbert, aber wir waren letzten Samstag mal in dem von Rob empfohlenem Revier. 

Haben problemlos die Tageskarte im Lokal gelöst und dann ging es schon ans Wasser. 
  Ist ein nettes kleines Revier, auf der einen Seite viel Schilf mit kleinen Stegen ans Wasser und auf der anderen Seite ist eine Wiese, aber leider ist das Wasser dort recht flach. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob man im Sommer dort angeln kann, müsste eigentlich viel Badebetrieb geben, aber dank der Kälte, des Windes und dem Regen gab es in der Hinsicht keine Probleme.

 Gefangen haben wir an dem Tag leider nichts, und soweit ich es gesehen habe, die anderen Angler auch nicht, aber ein paar Fische sind gesprungen und die haben sogar aus der Ferne recht groß ausgesehen. 

Es war aber auf jeden Fall mal einen Ausflug wert.

lg
Isfand


----------



## rob (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tageskarten in/um Wien*

servus isfand!
schade das ihr nichts gefangen habt!was habt ihr so versucht?
im sommer ist da die hölle los.an fischen nicht zu denken.die wiese ist badezone und das wasser bum voll.
wir fischen dort nur im herbst oder frühjahr ab und an.
meisstens auf der seite gegenüber der stege,also rechts von der wiese beim schilf.
an der kante auf zander und hecht.karpfen haben wir auch gefangen, aber eher zäh.
du darfst halt nicht all zu weit auswerfen,da es ein ehemaliger ziegelteich ist der sehr tief runter geht.sogar versunkene gebäude gibt es da.in diesem bereichen ist der sauerstoffgehalt gleich null.also blos nicht rausballern...lg rob


----------



## Isfandiar (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tageskarten in/um Wien*

Hi rob,


Ja, der Wirt meinte auch, dass der See bis zu 13 Meter tief sei. Hab ich ihm dort eigentlich nicht abgenommen^^
  Also wir hatten es uns auf der Wiese gemütlich gemacht, dort war es recht flach. Haben es eigentlich fast nur mit kleinen Köfis, Maden und Würmern auf Grund probiert und kurze Zeit auch mit einem Wurmbündel am Schwimmer. 
  Normalerweise fische ich ja mit Futterkörbchen, aber da dort das anfüttern verboten war, fiel das leider weg. Das war eigentlich auch das Einzige, was mich etwas gestört hat. 



lg
  Isfand


----------



## Rudl (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tageskarten in/um Wien*

Hallo!

Hier noch einige Bilder vom Teich.

MfG Rudi!


----------

